

Obamacare Website Is in Great Shape — If This Were 1996 - tokenadult
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/12/obamacare-is-ecommerce/

======
hackinthebochs
You know what, I'm getting real sick of all the hand-wringing and teeth-
gnashing over a fucking website. Getting a website to scale is _hard_. Really
hard in fact. Comparing numbers for the ACA website against Amazon who has had
decades of effort put into this is just patently absurd. Why is anyone
surprised that there are issues with the website _in its first month_? Is this
not typical for any large engineering effort of this nature? Anyone who
expected any different is either lying to themselves or being disingenuous for
political effect or pageviews. Even Google rolled out their social network
slowly to ensure they had enough capacity. If Google can't be a full capacity
from day one, why does anyone expect so much more from a site contracted out
to the lowest bidder?

~~~
forgottenpass
I think that the for the public, heathcare.gov is like the first time someone
buys a hotly anticipated multiplayer video game only to discover that the
servers are jam packed for the first few weeks.

Tech people should have seen this coming months beforehand, I know I sure did.
And everyone in government did too, but for a different reason. Big programs
launch in a sorry state, regardless of whether there is a website that can be
a disaster. It's eventual transformation to a not-totally-busted-by-
government-standards state is a forgone conclusion too. That's why the
Republicans wanted to push the rollout closer to the midterms in one of our
recent manufactured crisis, they wanted the growing pains to be closer in
everyone's mind.

I can't and don't blame people who didn't know it would be a hot mess, but
this far in I can't help but read commentary on it with any more patience than
I give to people who still say "Obummer." There was once room for me to be all
like "AWWW SNAP", but that was so long ago, what are you even doing anymore?

Like it our not, this health program belongs to all of us now, it's probably
gonna be a decade before anybody burns the political capital necessary to
meaningfully change it. I don't really care about bikeshedding over expected
problems before the inevitable fix.

------
kyleblarson
Additionally AMZN transactions actually involve money changing hands at the
time of the txn.

